# Sound cabinet keys



## Haydenk (Feb 18, 2018)

I volunteer at the local high school teaching tech to the kids and helping with everything technical during the productions.

We recently got a new cabinet for equipment and I noticed that all of the other sound cabinets in the school are all keyed alike even though they have come from different sources. I was wondering if every sound cabinet just has a standard key or if this is just luck?


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 18, 2018)

If the manufacturer is the same, it's probably whatever the stock key is. Middle Atlantic, for example, has 6-8 keys that they use for different products. I keep a set on me so generally wherever I go I can get into a rack.

If the keys are the same and the manufacturers are different, it's probable that the school had their own lock mechanisms retrofitted into the racks to match standard keys throughout the school/district.


----------

